# Anyone know cheap place to buy water to fill swimming pool



## ajacko

Hi all, does anyone know a company that supplies water for swimming pools north of Alicante - Javea/Denia/Moraira way? Just had work done to ours and we are told that it is very expensive to to fill it up from the tap. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky

ajacko said:


> Hi all, does anyone know a company that supplies water for swimming pools north of Alicante - Javea/Denia/Moraira way? Just had work done to ours and we are told that it is very expensive to to fill it up from the tap. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


It will cost you somewhere in the region of €250 to €300 for a truck from what I have been told. Last time we completely filled ours it was from the mains, and the cost was about the same.


----------



## ajacko

Stravinsky said:


> It will cost you somewhere in the region of €250 to €300 for a truck from what I have been told. Last time we completely filled ours it was from the mains, and the cost was about the same.


Thanks - funnily enough the pool company we used said the same thing. Cost is about €1.7 per m3 via mains so total cost for an average pool should be in the region of €200 inc taxes and extra useage charge. I had thought it would be a lot dearer. Thanks again!


----------



## gus-lopez

I filled mine in ,2002 from the mains for 37 € & that included the rubbish charge . :rofl: I didn't know then that it's illegal to fill using potable or irrigation water ! Tankers only; mind you I 've never seen any one around here using tankers, they all fill with irrigation water.


----------



## Alcalaina

Not having a pool, I thought this thread title was a wind-up! I had no idea water was so expensive. Can´t they use seawater? Then you wouldn´t need to add chemicals! Might also help with the rising sea levels caused by global warming ...


----------



## djfwells

Stravinsky said:


> It will cost you somewhere in the region of €250 to €300 for a truck from what I have been told. Last time we completely filled ours it was from the mains, and the cost was about the same.


I buy mine from the guy in Benissa by the N332, he charges me 60 Euros per 10'000 litre tank, delivered.

PM me if you want his tel. no.


----------



## djfwells

gus-lopez said:


> I filled mine in ,2002 from the mains for 37 € & that included the rubbish charge . :rofl: I didn't know then that it's illegal to fill using potable or irrigation water ! Tankers only; mind you I 've never seen any one around here using tankers, they all fill with irrigation water.


It is around the Marina Alta area of Alicante Gus, due to the massive amount of Pools built by all the expats on the Costas. I'm half way up a mountain and away from civilisation, but the Town hall still come and check that there are no pools being filled from the mains. Interestingly, when we had a fire a few years back the Town hall confiscated all of the water from a lot of the pools in the village.


----------



## gus-lopez

ajacko said:


> Thanks - funnily enough the pool company we used said the same thing. Cost is about €1.7 per m3 via mains so total cost for an average pool should be in the region of €200 inc taxes and extra useage charge. I had thought it would be a lot dearer. Thanks again!


It must be a huge pool then ! That equates to about 117m3. The average pool takes 40m3. Under the law now a new pool can only be 8Mx4mx1,2m deep.

Yes, if we get a fire in the Almenaras they take water from all the irrigation pozos !
I'm lucky in that the old Aljibe was converted to collect rainwater after mains became available , so I've got 30m3+ that I can use for topping up & summer irrigation.


----------



## Stravinsky

djfwells said:


> I buy mine from the guy in Benissa by the N332, he charges me 60 Euros per 10'000 litre tank, delivered.
> 
> PM me if you want his tel. no.


Thanks .... to be honest it hasnt been re filled since day 1. I dont see the need as I look after it carefully to maintain water "purity". The day will come however when maintenance is needed.

Mine is 8 x 4, the deep end being about 6ft I think, shallow end 4ft, and with roman steps. You have to notify the water authority if you are going to fill your pool from the mains


----------



## djfwells

Stravinsky said:


> Thanks .... to be honest it hasnt been re filled since day 1. I dont see the need as I look after it carefully to maintain water "purity". The day will come however when maintenance is needed.
> 
> Mine is 8 x 4, the deep end being about 6ft I think, shallow end 4ft, and with roman steps. You have to notify the water authority if you are going to fill your pool from the mains


Sorry. In the dim and distant future I promise to learn how to use this forum correctly, and in particular pay attention to which "Reply" button I actually press...


----------



## xicoalc

Alcalaina said:


> Not having a pool, I thought this thread title was a wind-up! I had no idea water was so expensive. Can´t they use seawater? Then you wouldn´t need to add chemicals! Might also help with the rising sea levels caused by global warming ...


jeje thats a fab idea! I thought it was a joke too... some friends of mine have a massive pool but they always top it up from the tap.... they had it drained for some work a few years ago and again filled it with a hose....maybe if the stuff from the tap is so expensive they could dilute it?


----------



## perdiu83

djfwells said:


> I buy mine from the guy in Benissa by the N332, he charges me 60 Euros per 10'000 litre tank, delivered.
> 
> PM me if you want his tel. no.


Hi

I live in Benissa and I want to drain, re-grout, then re-fill my pool. Can you tell me the name of the guy in Benissa


----------



## djfwells

perdiu83 said:


> Hi
> 
> I live in Benissa and I want to drain, re-grout, then re-fill my pool. Can you tell me the name of the guy in Benissa


Jose Escriva.
(As in the Opus Dei guy, but not quite as mad )
PM me if you want his number,


----------



## country boy

Down here in Rural Malaga province a 10 cubic metre tanker load is €70 and he travels about 6 kilometers each way into our valley for that.


----------



## zilly

Up here we use irrigation water to fill our pools-crystal clear, lovely water.Most of us use no chemicals-we can empty and refill on irrigation day with no problems.The water comes from a vast underground lake in the mountains behind us.I think we are very lucky!


----------



## perdiu83

djfwells said:


> Jose Escriva.
> (As in the Opus Dei guy, but not quite as mad )
> PM me if you want his number,



Thanks for the information.

However, I am still a bit of a novice with this site. Can you put the information on the site or tell me how to go about sending a PM.


----------



## jojo

perdiu83 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> However, I am still a bit of a novice with this site. Can you put the information on the site or tell me how to go about sending a PM.


You click on the persons name who you wish to PM and a drop down box will offer you choices, select "Send a Private Message to....." and away you go !!

Jo xxxx


----------



## perdiu83

jojo said:


> You click on the persons name who you wish to PM and a drop down box will offer you choices, select "Send a Private Message to....." and away you go !!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thanks for your help jo


----------



## EricIT

djfwells said:


> I buy mine from the guy in Benissa by the N332, he charges me 60 Euros per 10'000 litre tank, delivered.
> 
> PM me if you want his tel. no.


Hi, can you please message me with the number for the water supplier?
E:ranger:


----------



## andmac

It seems to me having asked this on my estate and that of a Spanish friend that the Spanish have found an ingenious way of filling their pools for nothing.

I can't condone this but this is what I have been told to do:

At night, at the weekend, fit a special pipe in-front of the water meter. Connect it to your water intake behind the meter. Then fill the pool. Of course the meter is bypassed. On Sunday mornings it is quite common to see huge streams of water pouring down the road. I always wondered what this was, it's the leak from bypassing the meter with a illegal connection!


----------



## Aron

Stravinsky said:


> It will cost you somewhere in the region of €250 to €300 for a truck from what I have been told. Last time we completely filled ours it was from the mains, and the cost was about the same.


Filled ours from our water supply. It cost nothing extra. My neighbour did his twice in a tear and cost him nothing either. It may differ from area to area though!


----------



## Dbrunton

djfwells said:


> I buy mine from the guy in Benissa by the N332, he charges me 60 Euros per 10'000 litre tank, delivered.
> 
> PM me if you want his tel. no.


Hi, could you please let me have the number for the water delivery guy. Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica

Dbrunton said:


> Hi, could you please let me have the number for the water delivery guy. Thank you


:welcome:


since you're in Jávea - you can fill your pool from the tap....


----------



## Dbrunton

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> since you're in Jávea - you can fill your pool from the tap....


Have been filing by tap, but far too slow, so need a quicker option. Especially in this heat  thanks anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica

Dbrunton said:


> Have been filing by tap, but far too slow, so need a quicker option. Especially in this heat  thanks anyway.


lol - I see what you mean!!


I doubt you'll get a delivery before Monday now anyway though..... so don't turn the tap off just yet


----------



## extranjero

Stravinsky said:


> Thanks .... to be honest it hasnt been re filled since day 1. I dont see the need as I look after it carefully to maintain water "purity". The day will come however when maintenance is needed.
> 
> Mine is 8 x 4, the deep end being about 6ft I think, shallow end 4ft, and with roman steps. You have to notify the water authority if you are going to fill your pool from the mains


Just how many people do you think do that?


----------



## SebPole

*Contact Details*

Does anyone have any contact details of an companies who can fill my pool in Javea, as thinking it will be more expensive and a lot more time consuming to fill from the mains?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica

SebPole said:


> Does anyone have any contact details of an companies who can fill my pool in Javea, as thinking it will be more expensive and a lot more time consuming to fill from the mains?
> 
> Any help is appreciated


:welcome:

I'm pretty sure most in Jávea _do _fill their pools from the mains....

certainly the last couple of urbs I've lived in filled the communal pools that way


----------



## spainnewbloke

Hi There, could you give me any contact details for this "waterman"

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm pretty sure most in Jávea do fill their pools from the mains....
> 
> certainly the last couple of urbs I've lived in filled the communal pools that way


A year on, and due to the drought, the water company here in Javea is asking that pools aren't even topped up from the mains. Atm it's a request, not a directive, but that could change since the desalination plant is is already working at 100% capacity and the summer has hardly started


----------

